# Benefitting from a big wind



## kweinert (Oct 21, 2012)

We had some pretty high winds here in Denver a couple of days ago and I ran across a CL for some maple for 'firewood or crafty people' - so I had to check it out.

The main trunk of the tree that came down was about 3ft in diameter but mostly hollow. I picked up about 4 or 5 pieces and, if I'm right correct, I scored a little bit of burl.

The ends have been anchorsealed and I'm not quite sure how to go about 'harvesting' this burl (if that's what it is.)

These are the two main pieces that I brought home:
[attachment=12394]

And here are a couple of closer shots of what I believe to be the burl:
[attachment=12395]

[attachment=12396]

Do I just take it off with my chainsaw? I'd be tempted to cut through the limb above and below that so I could maybe get an idea how far into the tree it extends and then trim it off from there. Is that a reasonable approach?

It's the first time I've run across burl 'in the wild' so any advice is appreciated.

Ken


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2012)

Ken I think you may indeed have a little burl - I think I see some pins there. I would cut the limb sections off of either side of the burl, then you could start taking sections off from the other side of the tree working your way toward the burl, and when you start getting into figure/burl stop there. 

Don't do anything though until you get some input from the actual burl guys. 

Nice find.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice score you crafty person. The line between firewood and craftwood can get pretty blurry sometimes. If the burl doesn't work out you still have firewood, win win.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice grab. I got a couple logs out of that storm as well but nothing that nice.


----------

